# [RISOLTO] [KDE] Strano errore interpretazione fonts

## Rav3nshadow

Buongiorno a tutti!

Vi scrivo per chiedervi qualche dritta riguardo ad uno strano comportamento che ho riscontrato in KDE.

Ho effettuato di recente una fresh install sul portatile e sono attualmente in AMD64.

Vi allego l'errore che è visibile sotto le icone "Dettagli dell'account" e "Schermata d'Acesso".

Negli altri programmi installati di sistema questa cosa non avviene, al massimo accade in queste finestre o alle volte lo spazio viene rimpiazzato sulla tab del lanciatore dei processi sotto.

Qualche idea? ci sto perdendo la testa per risolvere questo problema.

Grazie in anticipo a tutti e buona giornata  :Wink: 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/gqmu.png/Last edited by Rav3nshadow on Mon Sep 23, 2013 10:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Onip

hai impostato il sistema per usare la codifica utf-8 dei caratteri?

----------

## Rav3nshadow

[quote="Onip"]hai impostato il sistema per usare la codifica utf-8 dei caratteri?[/quote]

Ciao! certo che si!

La cosa strana è che accade in quelle finestre o in dolphin nei nomi dei file e sempre prima dell'apice!!!

Ora sto facendo un emerge con "-nls" che su un altro laptop non avevo...vedo che succede :/

certo che è strano forte, solo prima dell'apice e solo nelle app kde (non nelle finestre di help o nei menu però :O

----------

## pierino_89

Eppure sembrerebbe un evidente problema di codifica, e non credo che impostare -nls possa risolvere (né che sia una buona idea).

Tanto per essere sicuri, puoi postare 

```
locale
```

e anche 

```
locale -a
```

?

----------

## Rav3nshadow

```
ravenshadow ~ # locale -a

C

POSIX

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

it_IT.iso885915@euro

it_IT.utf8

it_IT@euro

italian

```

```

ravenshadow ~ # locale

LANG=it_IT.utf8

LC_CTYPE=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.utf8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.utf8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

Ecoo sopra postato come da richieta...ieri tra l'altro ho fatto l'update del workld...nada...anzi piu tardi vi posto un immagine che mostra come gli errori avvengano solo nelle finestre di kde ma non nei programmi :/

Ecco un immagine per farvi capire :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/45vp.png/

Thx

----------

## sabayonino

ciao. hai provato a riscaricare il pacchetto lingua di kde ?

selezionare un altro carattere (sistema o personalizzato)

prova ad accedere al centro di controllo come root.

se il problema non si presenta , allora è circoscritto solo al tuo utente.

[edit] puoi postare i comandi precedenti ma dati da utente e non da root ?

----------

## Rav3nshadow

```
luca@ravenshadow ~ $ locale

LANG=it_IT.utf8

LC_CTYPE=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.utf8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.utf8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

```

luca@ravenshadow ~ $ locale -a

C

POSIX

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

it_IT.iso885915@euro

it_IT.utf8

it_IT@euro

italian

```

eccoli da utente :/

----------

## Rav3nshadow

provato a lanciare systemsettgings da roott...stessa cosa, quel maledetto quadrato è sempre li!!!

però c'è questa riga quando lancio: 

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBus ConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerchanged(Qstring,Qstring,Qstring)

Kbuildsycoca4 running...

----------

## sabayonino

queste sono le mie localizzazioni

```
LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

le puoi impostare globalmente in /etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"
```

questo invece è il mio /etc/locale.gen

```
en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

```

rigenera :

```
# locale-gen
```

reboot

facci sapere

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Fatto tutto...niente tutto uguale  :Sad: 

una cosa --->

```

ravenshadow ~ # uname -a

Linux ravenshadow 3.10.10-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Aug 31 11:42:56 CEST 2013 x86_64 Int           el(R) Core(TM) i3-2370M CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Secondo voi è giusto? (l'ora di sistema è corretta ed è in local) 

```

ravenshadow ~ # date

sab 31 ago 2013, 15.28.47, CEST

```

non c'è modo di re-emergere tutto kde e veedre se si sistema?  :Sad: 

----------

## pierino_89

Il comando "locale -a" mostra le localizzazioni disponibili sul sistema, e bisogna impostare quelle suggerite da lui, e non "alla cieca".

"it_IT.UTF-8" generalmente non funziona perché il nome che imposti in locale.gen e quello del locale generato spesso non combaciano.

Una rigenerata non fa male, ma probabilmente il nome del locale resterà "it_IT.utf8" (pure a me si chiama così).

Quel che mi lascia perplesso è per quale motivo ci sia 

```
LC_CTYPE=it_IT.UTF-8
```

 e tutte le altre "it_IT.utf8".

Comunque prova a vedere nel terminale "man man", se lì gli apostrofi sono corretti è un problema solo di kde, quindi il problema deve nascondersi da un'altra parte.

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Azz nel man ci sono un sacco di caratteri che non vengono riconosciuti...mi sa che c'è qualcosa che nn quadra sul serio

es di estratto da man:

```

-K     Cerca  la  stringa  specificata  in  *tutte*  le pagine di manuale.

              Attenzione: questo probabilmente Ã¨ molto lento! PuÃ² essere di aiuto

              specificare  una sezione.  (Solo per dare un'idea di massima, sulla

              mia macchina impiega circa un minuto per 500 pagine di manuale).

```

----------

## Rav3nshadow

```

ravenshadow ~ # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   POSIX

  [3]   en_US

  [4]   en_US.iso88591

  [5]   en_US.utf8

  [6]   it_IT

  [7]   it_IT.iso88591

  [8]   it_IT.iso885915@euro

  [9]   it_IT.utf8

  [10]  it_IT@euro

  [11]  italian

  [12]  it_IT.UTF-8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

```

cebtra forse qualcosa??? se provassi a sceglierne un altro???

----------

## sabayonino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Il comando "locale -a" mostra le localizzazioni disponibili sul sistema, e bisogna impostare quelle suggerite da lui, e non "alla cieca".
> 
> "it_IT.UTF-8" generalmente non funziona perché il nome che imposti in locale.gen e quello del locale generato spesso non combaciano.
> 
> Una rigenerata non fa male, ma probabilmente il nome del locale resterà "it_IT.utf8" (pure a me si chiama così).
> ...

 

la minuscola .utf8 l'ho notata pure io 

se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere impostato maiuscolo (case sensitive ... come i dentifrici  :Very Happy:  )

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml?style=printable

----------

## pierino_89

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la minuscola .utf8 l'ho notata pure io 
> 
> se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere impostato maiuscolo (case sensitive ... come i dentifrici  )
> ...

 

Stavo dicendo l'esatto contrario... Cioè che fa fede locale -a e quindi dovrebbero essere tutti minuscoli e senza trattino  :Very Happy: 

@Rav3nshadow: stavo dimenticando, hai installato "man" o "man-db"? Se hai installato "man" è normale che lo visualizzi male.

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Ho man liscio a detta di EIX...come procedo? sto cominciando a sentirmi male :/

----------

## pierino_89

La risposta semplice è: rimuovi man e installa man-db   :Very Happy: 

Se vuoi approfondire, puoi leggere:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284822

----------

## Rav3nshadow

ahah, no intendevo per il problema di quesi maledetti caratteri! eselect può cambiare qualcosa se settato?

----------

## pierino_89

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> ahah, no intendevo per il problema di quesi maledetti caratteri! eselect può cambiare qualcosa se settato?

 

In effetti la 9 sarebbe più logica, ma temo non cambi niente perché l'environment è già settato così.

----------

## sabayonino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stavo dicendo l'esatto contrario... Cioè che fa fede locale -a e quindi dovrebbero essere tutti minuscoli e senza trattino 
> 
> @Rav3nshadow: stavo dimenticando, hai installato "man" o "man-db"? Se hai installato "man" è normale che lo visualizzi male.

 

veramente anche a me loclae -a  li visualizza tutti in minuscolo ma non ho problemi con la localizzazione in nessun pc   :Rolling Eyes: 

dubito che l'howto ufficiale sia palesemente sbagliato   :Razz: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> veramente anche a me loclae -a  li visualizza tutti in minuscolo ma non ho problemi con la localizzazione in nessun pc  
> 
> dubito che l'howto ufficiale sia palesemente sbagliato  

 

Ti giuro che a me non funzionava. Ma mi porto dietro la stessa installazione di gentoo (traslocata su diversi pc) da più di 6 anni, quindi potrebbe esserci qualcosa di strano nel mio setup.

----------

## Rav3nshadow

e mo che faccio devo reinstallarmi tutto da capo??? :O

----------

## pierino_89

Nah, mi pare eccessivo. Se hai voglia prova a togliere man ed installare man-db, così escludiamo a priori problemi di localizzazione.

Ah, assicurati di avere tutto il sistema con la use "nls", altrimenti se ne sbatte di "locale" e tutta la compagnia.

----------

## Rav3nshadow

niente anche con mandb da errori, inoltre facendo partire mandb ha dato questi errori:

```

mandb: attenzione: c'Ã¨ stato un errore memorizzando il dato erfcf(3)

mandb: attenzione: c'Ã¨ stato un errore memorizzando il dato scalb(3)

mandb: attenzione: c'Ã¨ stato un errore memorizzando il dato endusershell(3)

mandb: attenzione: c'Ã¨ stato un errore memorizzando il dato isgreaterequal(3)

```

per quasi tutti i pacchetti... :/

----------

## Rav3nshadow

niente anche con mandb da errori, inoltre facendo partire mandb ha dato questi errori:

```

mandb: attenzione: c'Ã¨ stato un errore memorizzando il dato erfcf(3)

mandb: attenzione: c'Ã¨ stato un errore memorizzando il dato scalb(3)

mandb: attenzione: c'Ã¨ stato un errore memorizzando il dato endusershell(3)

mandb: attenzione: c'Ã¨ stato un errore memorizzando il dato isgreaterequal(3)

```

per quasi tutti i pacchetti... :/

----------

## pierino_89

Però gli errori li stampa sbagliati, quindi abbiamo appurato che è un problema di locale   :Sad: 

Prova a rifare tutta la procedura che ha descritto sabayonino, magari a te funziona.

----------

## Rav3nshadow

niente da fare...sia provando a mettere a mano tutto con il metodo di sabayonino, testatndo con eselect nada...

----------

## sabayonino

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ravenshadow ~ # eselect locale list
> ...

 

il mio è lo stesso 

```
eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   en_US

  [3]   en_US.iso88591

  [4]   en_US.utf8

  [5]   italian

  [6]   it_IT

  [7]   it_IT@euro

  [8]   it_IT.iso88591

  [9]   it_IT.iso885915@euro

  [10]  it_IT.utf8

  [11]  POSIX

  [12]  it_IT.UTF-8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

```

hai la USE unicode abilitata globalmente ?

```
# emerge --info | grep unicode
```

```
# cat /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc  | grep unicode

unicode - Add support for Unicode

```

Unicode

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UTF-8 ---> Unicode

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Ho dato un occhio e si, ho sia la use flag in make.comf che 

```

ravenshadow ~ # cat /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc  | grep unicode

unicode - Add support for Unicode

```

:O

----------

## sabayonino

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> Ho dato un occhio e si, ho sia la use flag in make.comf che 
> 
> ```
> 
> ravenshadow ~ # cat /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc  | grep unicode
> ...

 

l'ultimo comando è solo una descrizione dell'useflag   :Wink: 

domanda : questo problema si è presentato dopo un aggiornamento ? ti ricordi quali pacchetti erano implicati ?

[edit] riletto primo post ... nuova installazione.

provvedimento "duro"

ricompilare tutto il sistema/world ? magari porterebbe ad un fix di qualche pacco

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Rav3nshadow

E come si fa a fare un re-emerge di TUTTO compreso system e compagnia bella? mai fatto :/[/code]

----------

## sabayonino

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> E come si fa a fare un re-emerge di TUTTO compreso system e compagnia bella? mai fatto :/[/code]

 

```
# emerge -e system --keep-going && emerge -e world --keep-going
```

 :Rolling Eyes:   ... puoi andare a berti una birra

----------

## Rav3nshadow

domanda...perchè i keep going??? possono capitare errori?? :/

----------

## sabayonino

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> domanda...perchè i keep going??? possono capitare errori?? :/

 

beh... se per qualche motivo una compilazione va in errore (non necessariamente è grave ! ) , il comando prosegue con il pacchetto successivo senza che si arresti la procedura... almeno finchè vengono soddisfatte tutte le esigenze richieste. 

io lo utilizzo in quetsi casi nel caso mi allontanassi dal pc e non vorrei ritroivarmi tutto fermo magari dopo i primi pacchetti.

eventuali errori li analizzo dopo.

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Ok, effettuato un re -emerge di tutto...e alla fine quel problema è ancora li...ma non è che sta cosa è relativa al gtk????

Ora ad esempio su man non sembrano esserci errori di interpretazione :/ qualche idea?

----------

## sabayonino

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> Ok, effettuato un re -emerge di tutto...e alla fine quel problema è ancora li...ma non è che sta cosa è relativa al gtk????
> 
> Ora ad esempio su man non sembrano esserci errori di interpretazione :/ qualche idea?

 

se prima "man" aveva problemi e ora no , qualcosa è cambiato   :Very Happy: 

[/glsa]

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Certo qualcosa sarà anche cambiato ma qui ancora c'è sto errore...uffa!!!

Sentite, a nbreve3 rifdaccio una installazione da zero portandomi giusto la Home dietro...allora le guide ufficiali sono giuste su sta cosa del locale?

Dite che copiare la home che ho attualmente (che sta su una partizione a parte) può dare problemi?

----------

## Rav3nshadow

e cmq...mi pare un a cosa assurda sta qui...non è per niente una cosa normale :/ dopo un re-emerge di tutto e aver visto che locale flag ecc è del tutto simile ad altri ancora non riesco a darmi per vinto >:/

----------

## sabayonino

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> e cmq...mi pare un a cosa assurda sta qui...non è per niente una cosa normale :/ dopo un re-emerge di tutto e aver visto che locale flag ecc è del tutto simile ad altri ancora non riesco a darmi per vinto >:/

 

dubito fortemente che le guide siano sbagliate (la parte in inglese almeno) ... pignoli come sono là ai piani alti   :Shocked: 

magari è una caxxata , sicuramente c'è qualche mancanza o svista da qualche parte.

please  puoi postare :

```
# emerge --info
```

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Ecco : 

```

ravenshadow ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.4, glibc-2.17, 3.10.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================                                                                                                                               

System uname: Linux-3.10.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2                                                                                              

KiB Mem:     3928128 total,   1956048 free                                                                                                                                                      

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free                                                                                                                                                      

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 03 Sep 2013 07:30:01 +0000                                                                                                                                              

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2                                                                                                                                                              

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]                                                                                                                                                                  

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.14

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.4, 4.7.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.11 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=corei7"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=corei7"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac aacplus accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcon firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip gif gimp ginac gmp gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gsl gstreamer gtk gzip hal hddtemp hscolour iconv icu imagemagick imap ipv6 jack jpeg kde kerberos kipi lcms ldap libnotify lvm lzma lzo mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mime minizip mmx mng modemmanager modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon php plasma png policykit posix ppds pyqt4 python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline rss samba scanner script sdl semantic-desktop session sip sipim smp sndfile sockets sound speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg syslog tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upcall upower usb v4l vcd video videos vnc vorbis wav wavpack wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvfb xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## sabayonino

il tuo problema più che alla localizzazione è la codifica dei caratteri (unicode /NLS -- utf8) che come flags sono abilitate .

controlla che il kernel sia compialto con il supporto ad utf8/NLS

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep NLS
```

in particolare : CONFIG_NLS=y

e

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```
File Systems -->

  Native Language Support -->

    (utf8) Default NLS Option

    <*> NLS UTF8
```

come indicato in Utilizzare UTF-8 con Gentoo Linux

 :Wink: 

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Quelle flag ci sono nel kernel, ora sto provandoa fare un re-emerge di tutto KDE...vediamo alla fine che dice...altrimenti duje colpi di rivoltella e re installo tutto su un nuovo HD   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pierino_89

Ma hai di questi problemi anche sulle applicazioni GTK (firefox, chrome...)?

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Ciao, no sulle apps non ho rilevat alcun errore di interpretazione caratteri. Su dolphin però se creo un file funziona lo leggo bene, se lo creo da console e lo apro da dolphin ha i caratteri sbagliati...non vorrei che ho le localizzazioni sballate da qualche parte :/

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Niente...anche dopo aver re-emerso tutto kde, l'errore ancora li... piango  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

Che versione di KDE stai usando?

----------

## sabayonino

nel tuo make.conf vedo la variabile "LANG="it_IT.UTF8"  (onestamente non l'ho mai vista nel make.conf .... forse è cosa nuova ?

la variabile per la localizzazione delle applicazioni è

LINGUAS="it"

poi installa 

kde-base/kde-l10n

(o rimergi il world se necessario per installare i pacchetti lingua per eventuali altre apps)

[edit] anche ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ... se devi definire le keywords per pacchetrti testing basta indicare solo ~amd64 . va da sè che amd64 viene ignorato

----------

## pierino_89

Ma ha già LINGUAS="it en", mi pare a posto  :Very Happy: 

Il lang ce l'ho pure io, penso l'abbiano aggiunto a scopo di debug.

----------

## sabayonino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Ma ha già LINGUAS="it en", mi pare a posto 
> 
> Il lang ce l'ho pure io, penso l'abbiano aggiunto a scopo di debug.

 

cavolo. in mezzo là proprio non l'avevo vista   :Sad:   ho dovuto andare di "grep" per trovarla   :Mr. Green: 

per LANG ... non so. il mio make.conf è "Vecchio" di  5 anni   :Laughing: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per LANG ... non so. il mio make.conf è "Vecchio" di  5 anni  

 

Il mio anche di più   :Very Happy:  intendevo dire, penso faccia parte dell'environmenti in cui lanci il comando, non che vada davvero messa dentro make.conf.

----------

## sabayonino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *sabayonino wrote:*   
> 
> per LANG ... non so. il mio make.conf è "Vecchio" di  5 anni   
> 
> Il mio anche di più   intendevo dire, penso faccia parte dell'environmenti in cui lanci il comando, non che vada davvero messa dentro make.conf.

 

del profilo intendi ? .

ah si ...

```
emerge --info | grep LANG

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

```

 :Shocked:   mai accorto   :Shocked:   (anche perchè mai avuto rogne ahahah ... tocca baloons)

potrebbe provare a fare il backup della cartella .kde , e rilanciare una istanza nuova di zecca. vediam se il problema è circoscritto a KDE dell'utente 

o potrebbe provare a creare un utente provvisorio e vedere se anche questo ha problemi.

supponendo che la localizzazione e e la codifica sia stata emersa correttamente con tutte le "use" del caso...

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Ok utente di test ha gli stessi errori...però ho notato che dophin continua a leggere le lettere cannate, sia provando a creare un file con apici o lettere strane da esso o da console lui continua a fare errori. La cosa strana è che la console li legge benissimo sia contenuto che nome file da albero :/

----------

## sabayonino

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> Ok utente di test ha gli stessi errori...però ho notato che dophin continua a leggere le lettere cannate, sia provando a creare un file con apici o lettere strane da esso o da console lui continua a fare errori. La cosa strana è che la console li legge benissimo sia contenuto che nome file da albero :/

 

se accedi ad una console virtuale (CTRL+ALT+Fn) hai gli stessi problemi ? sia con root che come utente ?

giusto per capire se la cosa è ristretta al solo kde   :Razz: 

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Console virtuali tipo Konsole??? quella da lo stesso risultato :/

Domanda...a breve sposto la home su una nuova install per verdere se riesco a capire cosa è andato storto, .thunderbird e .mozilla sono le cartelle delle impostazioni di quei programmi?

Inoltre ho notato ora che se passo il mouse sul'orologio esce fuori 2 volte sui due righe "Roma hh:mm" ...a voi lo fa?

Secondo me è successo che alcune apps hanno tirato su un locale mentre altre sono in utf8, quando faccio la nuova install avete degli advice per impostarle correttamente? io per esempio ho sempre avuto problemi a fargli prendere bene il locale per l'ora, voi come fate?

----------

## sabayonino

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> Console virtuali tipo Konsole??? quella da lo stesso risultato :/
> 
> Domanda...a breve sposto la home su una nuova install per verdere se riesco a capire cosa è andato storto, .thunderbird e .mozilla sono le cartelle delle impostazioni di quei programmi?
> 
> Inoltre ho notato ora che se passo il mouse sul'orologio esce fuori 2 volte sui due righe "Roma hh:mm" ...a voi lo fa?
> ...

 

prova a passare a ttyN  (CTRL+ALT+F1 ad esempio. controlla sia root che l'utente)

per l'orologio , credo tu abbia impostato UTC sull'orologio di KDE , indicando il fuso di Roma (+2 su UTC)

se vuoi regolare l'ora o ti affidi ad ntp (vedi wiki) o vai sul bios e tiri indietro l'ora di due ore   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *Rav3nshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda...a breve sposto la home su una nuova install per verdere se riesco a capire cosa è andato storto, .thunderbird e .mozilla sono le cartelle delle impostazioni di quei programmi?

 

Sì, sono loro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre ho notato ora che se passo il mouse sul'orologio esce fuori 2 volte sui due righe "Roma hh:mm" ...a voi lo fa?
> 
> 

 

Lo fa anche a me... mi sa che è un bug!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me è successo che alcune apps hanno tirato su un locale mentre altre sono in utf8
> 
> 

 

Però è un po' assurdo... L'environment è uguale per tutti...

 *Quote:*   

> io per esempio ho sempre avuto problemi a fargli prendere bene il locale per l'ora, voi come fate?

 

Dipende cosa intendi per "locale dell'ora", se ti riferisci alla formattazione della data/ora io l'ho sempre impostata da kde, se ti riferisci allo sfasamento di cui parla sabayonino sul manuale di installazione mi pare spieghi come settare l'hardware clock su "local" invece che su "utc".

----------

## Rav3nshadow

Beh ragazzi, dopo ore caffè ed esaurimenti vari...ho risolto in maniera più casuale che altro...MA FUNZIONA!!! 

Ho notato che mancavano le fonts di sistema "media-fonts/dejavu" ...che leggendo in giro per la rete sono quelle di default di KDE.

Non so per quale motivo non sono state emerse in automatico durante l'installazione, visto che in precedenti installazioni c'erano sempre.

Ad ogni modo ora tutto viene visualizzato correttamente in ogni finestra della shell grafica!

Grazie a tutti e spero possa essere d'aiuto a chiunque si imbattesse in questo problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sabayonino

ottimo.

comunque strano . 

non è che lo hai disinstallato involontariamente (magari con un depclean) 

Nella mia situazione :

```
# emerge --depclean -pv media-fonts/dejavu

Calculating dependencies... done!

  media-fonts/dejavu-2.33 pulled in by:

    dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.12.6 requires media-fonts/dejavu

    media-video/vlc-2.0.7 requires media-fonts/dejavu

    sys-boot/grub-2.00-r4 requires media-fonts/dejavu

    virtual/ttf-fonts-1 requires media-fonts/dejavu

```

----------

## Rav3nshadow

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ottimo.
> 
> comunque strano . 
> 
> non è che lo hai disinstallato involontariamente (magari con un depclean) 
> ...

 

Mah...dopo tutti sti problemi che ho avuto non so darti davvero una risposta :/

Ad ogni modo era lui il colpevole e sono contento che finalmente le finestre si vedano come si deve...ora i fonts non li tocco più  :Very Happy: +

Grazie cmq a tutti per il supporto e ci si sente alla prossima  :Wink: 

Have a nice day!

----------

